# Just a thank you- and a Heads up on my new biz



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just a note to say thank you to all the customers/friends who have bought glue sticks from me over the years and allowed me to serve them.

I always wanted to give the best quality product for the price, and the excellent reputation I received through word of mouth is the best reward I ever could have hoped for. So once again, I humbly say thank you for allowing me to serve you.

*As of now, my Glue Stick Hobby Business is no more. I'm out of business.*

However where a door closes a window opens. Soon, (hopefully by the new year) I'll have the machines to operate a small personalized printing company to custom print t-shirts, mugs, key chains and a variety of other items for you and your haunt.

The nice thing about this is that the set up I'm obtaining will be able to do as little as one item or as many as multiple items for businesses, haunts or individuals.

I promise I'll update everyone on the new business when I am set up and ready to roll.

As said before though, I am no longer doing the glue sticks, however I sincerely and with my most heartfelt passion say thank you for allowing me to serve you over the years.

-Bryce


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear that I can't get anymore glue sticks from you Bryce, but Im happy to hear I'll be able to get some cool Turtle's Terror merchandise made in the future. Good luck!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Good luck Bryce!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's always a window somewhere - glad you found it


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks folks. Hopefully it's not raining out when I open that window! LOL


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

that sucks and that awesome! I loved your gluesticks, but now I guess I wont mention where I got em. 

Got any clearance items?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm with DC.... as in, "Congrats!!!" but oh, man, I'm sad.... It was about time for another glue sticks order!!! 

(Will look forward to seeing you in your next business!)


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Thanks folks. Hopefully it's not raining out when I open that window! LOL


My family has always believed that rain is good luck. Best wishes to you in your new business!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats Bryce and the best of luck on your new business. I'm just glad to see you're doing alright.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay I guess. heh Got laid off last week, but interviewing tomorrow at Walmart for an overnight stocking position.

DC, not much overstock left (THANK GOD!).


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good luck Bryic. Hang in there.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Good luck Sickie - positive thoughts from Virginia!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Best of luck to you Bryce...
Plrinting Business sounds cool.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks folks! I appreciate the support!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Bryce, If you have anything to do with it, it will be a success!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Moon dog. I heard once that an honest person could never have a successful business. I hope to prove them wrong!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you went out of business! but congrats on the new one! I hope it's sucessful!


----------

